# jack screw



## 1SPTranslator

Hola, saben si al "jack screw" se le conoce en _*MX*_ como "tornillo de cric" o si lo conocen de otra manera.

Gracias.


----------



## cabazorro

Hola otra vez yo, lo conozco como “gato de tornillo o de husillo”


----------



## jalibusa

Tornillo nivelador.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Cabazorro, qué me haría sin tí!! let's never find out! gracias =)

En el dic de Sapien (téc ing. a esp.) dice tornillo elevador / gato de husillo. Así que con tu voto el ganador es "gato de husillo"


----------



## 1SPTranslator

¡Hola Jalibusa, tanto tiempo! gracias por tu contribución =)


----------



## abeltio

Otro uso posible:
Si es un tornillo que sirve para separar dos elementos se llama: tornillo separador

Son los tornillos que se atornillan en un agujero y en la otra parte, en lugar de la continuación del agujero, no hay nada... cuando se lo atornilla empuja contra la parte sólida y sirve para separar las bridas, se usa mucho en bombas, recipientes y carcasas de equipos rotativos como turbinas y compresores.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Gracias Abeltio =)


----------



## 0scar

por acá _crique de tornillo/a rosca/tijera _(si estamos hablando de los de levantar automoviles)


----------



## 1SPTranslator

¡Gracias Oscar!


----------



## Prowheel

Tambien se conoce como "esparrago". Se trata de un tornillo si cabeza empleado para apretar dos bridas. Han de emplearse dos tuercas, una por cada extremo del exparrago o tornillo.


----------

